# Wasserpumpe rattert (XSPC X20-V4)



## Cyanthetics (25. Dezember 2015)

Guten Tag Gemeinde,
ich habe mir gestern meinen Rechner auf Wasserkühlung und nem neuen Gehäuse umgerüstet.
Alle Komponenten laufen einwandfrei, außer die Pumpem-Reservoir-Kombi (XSPC X20 mit V4 Pumpe). Diese klingt nähmlich wie ein alter Dieselmotor (rattert).
Wenn die Wassertemperatur steigt, wird das Geräusch leiser.
Ist das Ding allgemein schlecht? Soll ich sie zurückschicken oder muss das Teil "eingewöhnt" werden?
In vielen Reviews oder Kundenrezensionen wird die Kombi als sehr leise und nahezu unhörbar beschrieben.
Sehr laut ist es nicht, aber man hört es locker 4 Meter weit und es nervt.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Dezember 2015)

Dürfte bei einer neuen Pumpe nicht sein.Das Lager scheint ausgeschlagen zu sein ist meine annahme.Und mit der Zeit wird es bestimmt noch schlimmer werden(lärm) und kann auch 
einen einfluß auf die Pumpenleistung haben bis zum totalausfall würde ich nicht riskieren.Auf jedemfall das reklamieren.Habe früher Wasserkühlung genutzt und hatte gut Erfahrung 
mit Elektromagentischen Pumpe von Lian Li(die teure variante gekauft damals).Da gibts keine mechaniche Teil wie Kolben ,Lager ect. und da durch auch kein Lärm im herkömmlichen sinne oder
keine mechaniche verschleiß entstehen kann.

grüße Brex


----------



## Cyanthetics (26. Dezember 2015)

OK, ich werde ein neues Gerät anfordern.
Danke


----------



## Cyanthetics (16. Januar 2016)

Habe gerade die neue Pumpe eingebaut.
Auch diese rattert wie bescheuert.
Kauft euch niemals die X20 750 Pumpen-AGB Kombi.
Die Leistung ist gut, aber die Geräusche nervig und sehr laut.
Werde mir wohl bald ein Bay AGB mit LaingDDC dran holen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Januar 2016)

Dadurch wird es nicht besser.

Nimm eine D5, LaingDDC oder Aquastream XT und stell sie auf einen Shoggy.


----------

